# Turbonetics 350z track times



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Street tires at 30psi, running 8psi boost

best ET: 12.503 w/ trap of 112.64 (thanks to hitting rev limiter in 4th), 18/ mile 8.198 @ 89.97mph

Best Trap: 114.15 on a 12.60 ET with 1/8 mile 8.309 @ 89.80 

twice hit 1.98 60' with street tires on 30psi!

I had clutch slippage on the 12.503 run, even some slipping in 3rd


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Street tires at 30psi, running 8psi boost
> 
> best ET: 12.503 w/ trap of 112.64 (thanks to hitting rev limiter in 4th), 18/ mile 8.198 @ 89.97mph
> 
> ...


Badass man, that rocks!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

very very nice mike. keep up the good work.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Now I know what I have to shoot for in mine...Nice times


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I hope by the next trip to the strip I'll be able to pull 11s on street tires.....with a couple upgrades


----------

